

C-SPAN: U.S.Senate on Government Shutdown & Debt Ceiling (LIVE) - tux
http://www.c-span.org/Events/Shutdown-Day-13-Senate-in-Sunday-Session/10737441909-17/

======
tux
I apologize in advance if I can post this. I know politics posts are usually
not posted to HN, but I think many HN users will find this one interesting
since it affects every single one of us with this government shutdown.

